# Ya t-il un intérêt à activer "documents et bureau" dans iCloud Drive ?



## yoyorast (28 Octobre 2022)

Ya t-il un intérêt à activer "documents et bureau" dans iCloud Drive lorsqu'on possède un Mac + iPad ? Et donc de se retrouver avec une arborescence dans "documents" correspondant aux fichiers du Mac et une 2eme arborescence sur iCloud Drive pour les fichiers produits depuis l'iPad... alors que les fichiers (issus des 2 appareils) pourraient partager la même arborescence directement dans iCloud Drive. 
Bref je ne vois pas l'intérêt... à moins que quelque chose m'échappe. Merci pour votre éclairage !


----------



## MrTom (29 Octobre 2022)

yoyorast a dit:


> lors que les fichiers (issus des 2 appareils) pourraient partager la même arborescence directement dans iCloud Drive.


Mais c’est le cas.


----------



## yoyorast (29 Octobre 2022)

MrTom a dit:


> Mais c’est le cas.


Mettons que depuis Affinité photo sur mon Mac je sauvegarde un projet X, je vais le ranger dans Iclouddrive/Documents/ProjetX (dans ce cas j'aurai activé "documents et bureau").
Si je veux sauvegarder un autre projet sur le même thème (ProjetXb par exemple) mais produit depuis l'iPad, je vais le ranger dans Icloudrive/ProjetX... Donc les 2 projets ne se retrouvent pas dans le même dossier.


----------



## MrTom (29 Octobre 2022)

yoyorast a dit:


> Donc les 2 projets ne se retrouvent pas dans le même dossier.


En effet, tu ne les enregistres pas au même endroit.
Qu’est-ce qui t’empêche d’enregistrer depuis l’iPad le fichier dans clouddrive/Documents/ProjetX ou bien depuis le Mac dans Icloudrive/ProjetX ?????


----------



## yoyorast (29 Octobre 2022)

Rien ne m'empêche de le faire en effet. Mais si je veux pas devenir fou à avoir autant d'emplacements que d'appareils, je me demande quel est l'intérêt d'activer "documents et bureau" si c'est pour segmenter/doublonner une arborescence qui pourrait être commune aux 2 appareils, je ne vois pas... 
La solution serait de ne pas activer "document et bureau" et de tout ranger directement dans iCloud drive directement ?


----------



## Gwen (29 Octobre 2022)

En fait, cela dépend de ton organisation. Il y a des personnes qui mettent tout sur le bureau, d’autres tout dans documents et d’autres personnes qui n’utilisent ni l’une ni l’autre des options.

L’avantage, c’est que maintenant tu es libre de placer tes fichiers où tu le souhaites. Ce qui n’était pas le cas au lancement d’iCloud.

L’intérêt de placer les dossiers documents et bureau dans iCloud c’est juste que tu n’auras pas à changer tes habitudes sur ton Mac en continuant d’enregistrer tes fichiers dans l’un ou l’autre endroit. Sinon, il faudrait toujours enregistrer les fichiers dans iCloud et certains utilisateurs souhaitent continuer à encombrer leur bureau (c’est qui est une mauvaise pratique en plus)


----------



## love_leeloo (29 Octobre 2022)

Personnellement j'utilise iCloud Drive qui me permet de synchroniser des documents entre tous mes appareils (iPhone, iPad, MacBook)

par contre sur le MacBook je n'utilise pas l'option "Dossiers Bureau et Documents"


----------



## yoyorast (29 Octobre 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Personnellement j'utilise iCloud Drive qui me permet de synchroniser des documents entre tous mes appareils (iPhone, iPad, MacBook)
> 
> par contre sur le MacBook je n'utilise pas l'option "Dossiers Bureau et Documents"
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 269495


Voilà, cette manière de faire me semble avoir du sens, merci !



gwen a dit:


> En fait, cela dépend de ton organisation. Il y a des personnes qui mettent tout sur le bureau, d’autres tout dans documents et d’autres personnes qui n’utilisent ni l’une ni l’autre des options.
> 
> L’avantage, c’est que maintenant tu es libre de placer tes fichiers où tu le souhaites. Ce qui n’était pas le cas au lancement d’iCloud.
> 
> L’intérêt de placer les dossiers documents et bureau dans iCloud c’est juste que tu n’auras pas à changer tes habitudes sur ton Mac en continuant d’enregistrer tes fichiers dans l’un ou l’autre endroit. Sinon, il faudrait toujours enregistrer les fichiers dans iCloud et certains utilisateurs souhaitent continuer à encombrer leur bureau (c’est qui est une mauvaise pratique en plus)


Ok, en fait dans mon cas, je n'ai pas à "continuer d'enregistrer" puisque je fais un fresh install sur un Macstudio en rapatriant des fichier... donc je crois que je ne vais pas activer "documents et bureau" pour avoir une arborescence commune aux appareils directement dans Icloud Drive. Merci !


----------

